# Im getting another 1



## Kyle (Mar 18, 2006)

Alright i got one in my 12 gallon tank but i need one in my 5 gallon i got algae building off and i need to know if i should get one.
If i have room tell me which one to get.
Possibilites
Bristle nose pleco(THink thats name)
Otto
CAE
(It will be going with my dwarfs)


----------



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

mine just hangs upside down all day in a little hut ornament and he eats all te efood that gets pushed in thier by the filter. At night he comes out and searches the tank for alge. Every week i throw in at least 2 wafers of alge 2 times a week and he is preety healthy.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

What type of pleco do you have in your 12 gallon? I would say get a couple ottos for your 12g instead of a regular pleco, IMO I wouldnt put any cats into a 5gallon. I'm assuming that you have brown algae, and it's very easy to scrub away


----------



## labrakity (Apr 3, 2006)

Bristle nose are too big for a 12 gallon let alone a 5 gallon!!! If you want anything get 2 ottos, as they are ony 4-5cm large. (2") I would just like to let you know that your 12 gallon is seriously oooooooverstocked!!!!! and goldfish and tropical fish don't mix well. Angelfish get very large and tall and are NOT suited to a 10 gallon. I would suggest removing all your fish except the platy and tetras. Dwarf gouramis are also too big for a 5 gallon, and can be moved into the 10 gallon to live with the tetras and platy.


----------



## pureplecs (Jan 25, 2006)

I definitely agree with the above posts that a bristle nose is not suited for a 5gallon unless it is an LDA08 you could probably get away with it but that is the ONLY strain of BN I would put in there. If you do not have access to those you are better off giving it a shot with a few otos. Even then you can't get much more in there other than that without risking overstocking. Overstocking in such small tanks is so much more dangerous than large tanks because the water chemistry is not as stable. You should get a 20g!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You can move the pleco back and forth. That way, he'll get more to eat.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

emc7 said:


> You can move the pleco back and forth. That way, he'll get more to eat.


If it was me, I wouldnt switch them back and forth. It would cause too much stress on the fishy and me.


----------



## Kyle (Mar 18, 2006)

i am going to get rid of my pleco once he gets to big for his castle for sure and my fish in the 12 gallon are surprisingly fine none of em are stressed and water levels are amazing.
I know for a fact i do not need a 20 gallon for 2 dwarfs so dont know what the hell your talking about.
And labra my goldfish n tropicals go good together if they didnt i wouldn't have em. i also am soon getting a 10 gallon where i will then move like 2 tetras and maybe platy in there with my dwarfs.


----------



## pureplecs (Jan 25, 2006)

Kyle said:


> i am going to get rid of my pleco once he gets to big for his castle for sure and my fish in the 12 gallon are surprisingly fine none of em are stressed and water levels are amazing.
> I know for a fact i do not need a 20 gallon for 2 dwarfs so dont know what the hell your talking about.
> And labra my goldfish n tropicals go good together if they didnt i wouldn't have em. i also am soon getting a 10 gallon where i will then move like 2 tetras and maybe platy in there with my dwarfs.



I merely stated you should get a 20 gallon so that you can put more fish in!  That's what the hell I was talking about silly.

What kind of goldfish do you have? :fish: 

You asked for advice and you got it, good luck with what ever you choose.


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

I dont think I would put any kind of algae eater in a 5 gal except maybe some kind of snail. If you scrape the algae off the sides of the tank with an old credit card or something the gouramis should gobble it right up once it starts floating around.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

Kyle said:


> i am going to get rid of my pleco once he gets to big for his castle for sure and my fish in the 12 gallon are surprisingly fine none of em are stressed and water levels are amazing.
> I know for a fact i do not need a 20 gallon for 2 dwarfs so dont know what the hell your talking about.
> And labra my goldfish n tropicals go good together if they didnt i wouldn't have em. i also am soon getting a 10 gallon where i will then move like 2 tetras and maybe platy in there with my dwarfs.


if you can't take advice don't ask for it because people are only trying to help.
as for your 12 gallon yes its overstocked get rid of ur bn and angelfish, maybe you could get a dwarf bristlenoses to replace the bn which is in there now.

IMO i wouldn't put any catfish in the 5 gallon why not try some snails most snails eat alage and will keep it done nicely and don't need much attention.

- Jonno


----------



## labrakity (Apr 3, 2006)

I sorry that you took the advie the wrong way, but if you ask for it, get ready to take what people tell you. I am just trying to help your fish, now the water conditions and fish may be fine, but when they get larger the tank might crash and end up with ammonia and nitrites. I am glad you are getting another tank, but maybe you should consider just upgrading to a 30-55 gallon, because removing 2 tetras and a platy isn't gonna help much.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2006)

I agree with the above posts. You are way overstocked. No catfish or algae eater belongs in a 5g. Find out the cause of your algae first. Adding an algae eater won't solve the problem. If its brown algae or green spot, you can scrape it off the sides. Your two dwarf gouramis really need to be in a 10g tank. A 5g is too small.
Angelfish need a tank that is atleast 18 inches tall (29g is minimum) because of their height. Tetras are schoolers, so you should have atleast 5 or 6 of each type (but not in a 12g). Take the advice of the people above, they are only trying to help. 
Your fish may seem happy now, but its only a matter of time before you have problems. As mentioned before smaller tanks are more unstable. You could have ammonia showing up soon, or high nitrates which may result in some of your fish dying. 
I would invest in atleast a 30-40g tank soon, before you have problems.

Bristlenoses are high waste producers and would stock a 12g by itself. I hope you are doing weekly water changes to keep your nitrates down. Please think about the needs of your fish!

What is a telescope eyes by the way? I've never heard of that.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

It's a kind of goldfish. A fancy, eventually reaching a length of 8" or so


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2006)

> It's a kind of goldfish. A fancy, eventually reaching a length of 8" or so


So it will definitely get too big for the 12g tank. You should find a new home for it also dude.


----------

